# Sleeping and burrowing a lot



## sdbuckeye (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a 10-week-old baby hedgehog who has been home for 3 days now. He's super cute, and on the positive side he has not yet completely balled up. If he's scared or uncertain he partially curls, or just ducks his head. 

The question I have though is that he seems to be sleeping a lot. Is that normal?

I get him out of his cage at 9pm, and when I pick him up he's sleeping in his hide box or under his wheel. I hold him for at least 30 minutes and when I put him back he doesn't play, he either just sits on his wheel until I leave, or he burrows under something. 

When I hold him he doesn't curl up, he's alert and walking around. He is also very interested in food and will take fruit treats and dried food from me. Most of the time I'm trying to hold him, though he tries to burrow under my arm, under a towel, into the corner of the chair, etc... He's usually trying to hide. 

When I check his cage around 7am he's back to sleeping again. The house is warm enough (i.e. he's not hibernating) and he wakes if I touch him. 

Is that all normal and because he's new and still a baby? Or should I be concerned? 

One good thing is I noticed this morning that he scarfed down a lot of food from his bowl.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Totally normal. 

He's a baby and babies sleep a lot! I mean like more than you think they would. Also, because hedgehogs are nocturnal they don't like light to much. You can try to dim the lights in the room you are in so he's more comfortable out but he's probably walking around because he's looking for some where to hide. A blanket or cuddle sack/bonding bag is a good thing to have as well so he can hide in there and sleep. 

Also my adults aren't even up at 7 :lol: The only one I see in the morning is at 6 Penny is getting her last run of the night in.


----------



## mdcoolcat (Nov 7, 2014)

Ya babies sleep a lot! I heard some sleep 20+hours per day. Your baby is already better than mine  at least yours eat treats...


----------



## hedgiehome (Nov 10, 2014)

yeah, ours slept A LOT when we first got him - probably close to 20 hours a day too


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Unless you have a dedicated explorer hedgie, sleeping is the norm. I have many pictures of hedgie butt peaking out from under my ear/hair as we cuddle. I watch TV and play on my laptop, he sleeps. A lot.


----------

